# New home



## Retiredman30 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, does anybody have a second home in Greece and if so which areas should I be looking at and how easy/difficult is to buy property in Greece, as you can see I am very new to this.
Regards
Steve.


----------



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a first home in Greece (I live here). 

As far as areas are concerned, it really depends where you want to be, how much you want to pay and what you want from the place. The choice is huge.

Buying property is relatively simple, but a good lawyer (who speaks good English if you don't speak Greek) is absolutely essential to make sure all the papers are in order before you buy. The complications arise when more than one member of a family has an interest in the property concerned, but as I say, a good lawyer should deal with all that and advise accordingly.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
I see your from Herefordshire. I was manager of the supermarket near the station from opening in 1990 to 2000 and the next 8 years in Leominster until I retired... (you might know me).

I have a second home in Greece in the Peloponnese, more than happy to discuss with you. 
I have sent you a PM but I am not sure you can read it until you have made some more post. If you wish PM me your direct e-mail........


----------



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, he has to have at least five posts before he can use the PM system, it seems, and then it's in the gift of admin whether or not to enable it.

I like the Peloponnese - I lived in Gythion for a couple of years back in the 90s. The Mani is a unique part of Greece. Wild in every way. The Maniots, of course, were the only Greeks who managed to repel the Ottomans. As I understand it, the Ottomans lost so many men trying to take the Mani that in the end they gave it up as a bad job! 

Another interesting factoid about the Peloponnese is that Argos, on the east coast, is one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in the world.


----------



## Retiredman30 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replys to my question, I know it was very open ended but this is very early days
Steve


----------



## Retiredman30 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi tried to pm you but it won't let me
Steve


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Steve,

If you wish link through Facebook...
and then we can pass e-mail


https://www.facebook.com/haydn.ebbs


----------



## Retiredman30 (Apr 22, 2015)

Request sent
Steve


----------

